# Who's gotten a new gun?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Who here has bought a new gun in the last week?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Man, I haven't even bought a new gun this YEAR! And the last guns I bought were all used guns, having bought three of those last year. 

I even went to a gun show recently, with money in my pockets, and came home empty handed. Well, without a new gun.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Might as well ask "Who's WON a new gun recently?"

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, with everyone here - SOMEONE must have. Post up a pic! 

Actually, I've gotten a few this year. Walther P99 and HK USP compact this year - also got the fullsize USP, but had to sell it to pay for the P99. And now I'll be getting that free Beretta I won in another couple of weeks.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Shipwreck - I must have missed it, but what was the deal with you winning that Beretta?


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Might as well ask "Who's WON a new gun recently?"
> 
> Bob Wright


Hehehe...keep rubbing it in Shipwreck :smt076


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Might as well ask "Who's WON a new gun recently?"
> 
> Bob Wright


+1, Good job Bob..................:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I got an XD last weekend.....*










I picked up a new XD45 acp last [email protected] the gun show. Nothing fancy but I like it. And I am already waiting on the Big Brown Truck to bring me some "add~ons" to do alittle tweaking. :smt023


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I haven't bought one in forever - about four weeks !


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

As usual, waitin' for the lottery!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Last one I bought was my Lil' kimmy eclipse and that was jan. or early feb. as an early tax refund present to myself.(and I was tired of carrying my commander for my CCW.):smt011


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I got half a new gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*I got one.*

I got S&W 1911-45PD. Last week.:smt068


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Baldy, very nice SW. That's sweet piece.... :smt023


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

2400 said:


> I got half a new gun. :mrgreen:


OK, I'll bite.... how did ya get half a gun? Ya got me curious....:watching:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I got a XD compact 9mm for three hours of easy work pluse salestax. I do have the xd S&W 40 compact and next toeach other it's hard to tell. same sizes. I'll have pics when I get unpacked after my move.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> OK, I'll bite.... how did ya get half a gun? Ya got me curious....:watching:


I got a Rock River lower. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I got a XD compact 9mm for three hours of easy work pluse salestax. I do have the xd S&W 40 compact and next toeach other it's hard to tell. same sizes. I'll have pics when I get unpacked after my move.


Yea, that was a cool deal 

MAYBE 1 day I'll get an XD - either a 45 or a service 9mm in green  - But, that's way down on my list right now.

In a few months, I either want a P99 QA (I only have the A/S versions) - or a 1911.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thanks Rusty*



rustycompass said:


> Baldy, very nice SW. That's sweet piece.... :smt023


 Thanks Rusty I just couldn't put it down. I had my choice between 41/4" or 5" barrel. I put some custom grips and SS screws in her before I left the show. I took Officer model because I am going to carry sometimes. I thought being a scandium gun it would kick real bad. Wrong, it is no worse than my wifes all Stainless Steel. It weights 27oz and hers is 41oz.


----------



## dlayne (Jul 15, 2006)

I just picked up a CPO SiG228 9mm last night. I think I'm in love.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

dlayne said:


> I just picked up a CPO SiG228 9mm last night. I think I'm in love.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

*I received my new Colt Series 70 1911 from www.ozarkguns.com this past Monday; the price was right, $829.00 for the stainless, and I am very impressed with the attention that Colt is paying to their QC nowadays; I know....I know...it seems every time I've wanted to post a pic, it always says exceeds file type kb by 1 or 2 kb...real PIA. But you can see my gun by just clicking on the web page...it says one left, but really I have it.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

if U u/l it offsite and post a direct link, it shouldn't cut U off on file size, as far as I know...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 - What upper you got planned????


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Ordered a Smith and Wesson 686P with 4" barrel last Saturday and pick it up this Saturday. My first high powered handgun. I sold my Ruger (Woodsman?) .22 auto 30 years ago. Will be ordering another 686P but in a 2 1/2" barrel for a CCW as soon as I get my permit. Then I'll be on the hunt for a nice .45 auto. Maybe Smith and Wesson will have the M&P in a .45 by then?:smt068 

Tom


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> 2400 - What upper you got planned????


I'm not sure JW, I'm still looking around to see what's out there. Got any recomendations?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

What are you wanting to do with it????


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I did get that P99 about a month ago - sent off the slide 2 weeks ago to get hard chromed and got it back today - so it's like a new gun all over again


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Last one was a XD Tactical in 40S&W - Won at a raffle... Still aint shot it yet.....:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Clyde said:


> Last one was a XD Tactical in 40S&W - Won at a raffle... Still aint shot it yet.....:smt022


Haven't shot a new gun! WHAT?!?! - Go check into the hospital right now   :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> What are you wanting to do with it????


Shoot it!:smt082 :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Some body call the doctor for the boy. Hurry.!!!!


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Finally Did It....*

Glad I found another place to brag. :smt082 I finally bought my S & W - M & P 40 at the Denton Texas gun show at a great price, $409.95. I've been buzzing on this gun for months and finally found one at the right price. I've already ranted on this forum under The Smith & Wesson Thread. 
Can't get to the range until next week though. :smt022 In the mean time I have cleaned the factory **** out of it & ordered my third free S & W range bag.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool. The M&P seems to be a very nice gun. Congrats!


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Well, as I mentioned in another discussion, I got a used Sig 239 this last week.

I'd promised myself that I wasn't going to do it.. I had found a used SIG SP2340. which is a great gun, and was trying to be satisfied with that. Even managed to keep my 'gun budget' square (traded in a shotgun I wasn't using for the 2340) , but I've wanted a 239 for quite some time - even harassed Shipwreck about where he'd seen one in a shop - but I stood firm and told myself 'NO'.

Then I saw a package offered on another forum; included a used 239, three sets of grips, a 357 SIG barrel and 7 factory magazines.

I told myself 'NO' some more, then found myself sending the fellow an email saying I'd take it. Egad.

I console myself. I'm giving up cigars (insert sympathetic noises here :smt022 ) and it's not too many boxes of good cigars and I've paid for the 239.

Luckily, I live on a ranch - when I want a cigar, I pick up a pistol and a box of ammo and punish the buckbrush. MUCH more satisfying. :mrgreen:










BTW, finally got a chance to shoot it - I'm as accurate with this little pistol as I am with my full-sized guns...as long as I remember to keep my eye on the front sight.


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

*Smith And Wesson 686 Plus 4" Barrel*

Well, I picked up my 4" S&W 686P today. Shot about 600-700 rounds through it. Deadly accurate and creamy smooth trigger. I shot double and single action with both .38 Specials and 357's. Accuracy was about the same either way. I don't have a lot of experience to base my opinion on, but this gun is way easier to shoot than my nephew's Security Six. The trigger guard on the Ruger kept nailing my index finger with .357's. My 686P never got my index finger even once and I was shooting Winchester's 125 gr and 158 gr .357's through it. Very smooth and accurate gun. Definitely a keeper.

Tom


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Wife*

Picked up a new XD9 Tac this week end--hope to get it to the range this week.

RJ


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Pictures Ron and you other guys. I want to see all this neat hardware evrybody is getting. Don't for get range report.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

I got myself a Sigp220C last week, I get to pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> I got myself a Sigp220C last week, I get to pick it up tomorrow!


Post up some pics when ya get it


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

bambam said:


> Well, I picked up my 4" S&W 686P today. Shot about 600-700 rounds through it. Deadly accurate and creamy smooth trigger. I shot double and single action with both .38 Specials and 357's. Accuracy was about the same either way. I don't have a lot of experience to base my opinion on, but this gun is way easier to shoot than my nephew's Security Six. The trigger guard on the Ruger kept nailing my index finger with .357's. My 686P never got my index finger even once and I was shooting Winchester's 125 gr and 158 gr .357's through it. Very smooth and accurate gun. Definitely a keeper.
> 
> Tom


I have the 6" barrel 686P. It's the best shooting pistol I own (out of 9) especially on single action with any load.Anyone considering purchasing a revolver should checkout the S & W 686. I agree it's a keeper.:smt068


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee New Gun Today :smt082 :smt082

This is a Heckler & Koch P7K3 Caliber is .380 ACP










They do make convesion kits to allow it to shoot 32ACP and 22LR.

Here is a Link with some detail on the weapon - Chris's unofficial HK P7 Webpage


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, nice gun


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What is it Clyde?? It's a sharp looking little guy. I want to get something like that for the wife. What caliber you got there?? Help me out here.


----------



## popo22 (May 8, 2006)

*New*

I just picked up my new STI, Ranger II, 9mm today, can't wait to go shoot it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

popo22 said:


> I just picked up my new STI, Ranger II, 9mm today, can't wait to go shoot it.


Damn, nice gun! Post a pic!


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

Brought home a 50th Anniversary Blackhawk, .357mag, with a 4 5/8 bbl. A real sweetheart. That makes #4 for this year.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I was in Wally World yesterday and ran across a deal I couldn't pass up. For the second time in less than 8 months I was in the right place at the right time. I got a 20ga Winchester 1300 for$100. :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> I was in Wally World yesterday and ran across a deal I couldn't pass up. For the second time in less than 8 months I was in the right place at the right time. I got a 20ga Winchester 1300 for$100. :smt033


Damn, that was a good deal!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> I was in Wally World yesterday and ran across a deal I couldn't pass up. For the second time in less than 8 months I was in the right place at the right time. I got a 20ga Winchester 1300 for$100. :smt033


Dang!!! thats a good deal!!!!


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

As I stated in an earlier post, I picked up a new 4" S&W 686P about 2 wks ago and I love it. It will be my primary HD gun and is sitting on my nightstand loaded with Fed. 158gr JHP's. This Saturday I pick up an almost brand new Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail .45ACP for a second HD/SD gun. I'll carry it in my vehicle when I get my CCW permit. My next gun will be a 9mm auto for less expensive range practice...maybe a new Para Tac 5? I should then be set for awhile...uhhh, right.:smt011 :smt082 :smt082 

Tom


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Gunshows are bad for my budget. Got this S&W 686-6 on Friday night.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Dang!!! thats a good deal!!!!


That's the second 1300 I've bought there for $100. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. It's been a little over a week, but I did buy a new pistol.









_This is STI's Legacy. I've not shot it but a few hundred rounds so far, but it's proven itself reliable and accurate with a very nice trigger pull._

Best.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

bambam said:


> As I stated in an earlier post, I picked up a new 4" S&W 686P about 2 wks ago and I love it. It will be my primary HD gun and is sitting on my nightstand loaded with Fed. 158gr JHP's. This Saturday I pick up an almost brand new Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail .45ACP for a second HD/SD gun. I'll carry it in my vehicle when I get my CCW permit. My next gun will be a 9mm auto for less expensive range practice...maybe a new Para Tac 5? I should then be set for awhile...uhhh, right.:smt011 :smt082 :smt082
> 
> Tom


I own the 686PP (Power Ported) that I keep in my nightstand. I load it with 38+P ammo for a little less noise (I think) if I ever had to use it in a inclosed room. Other wise you might want to keep some ear protection close by so you can hear the sirens. :smt020 
I'm not sure if the 686P (P=Ported or Plus?) is a ported gun or not but if it is and you had to shoot it in a dark room make the 1st shot count since you will be blinded by the blast through the port.
I love my 686 but I am thinking of changing it's HD roll from night stand to office HD roll. I'll replace it with my S & W, M & P 40 or my 9mm Sigma.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Stephen A. Camp said:


> Hello. It's been a little over a week, but I did buy a new pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't suppose you want to trade it for a brand spankin new Winchester 1300, do you? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> I don't suppose you want to trade it for a brand spankin new Winchester 1300, do you? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Uhh... Nice try but I think yer not gonna win this one:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Uhh... Nice try but I think yer not gonna win this one:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Maybe if I threw in a box or two of ammo?? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Stephen A. Camp said:


> Hello. It's been a little over a week, but I did buy a new pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sweet - I also like having dark triggers on a 1911 instead of the silver ones


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello *2400:* No, I think I'll hang on to the pistol a bit longer.

Best.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Stephen A. Camp said:


> Hello *2400:* No, I think I'll hang on to the pistol a bit longer.
> 
> Best.


I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask. :mrgreen:


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I picked up a gently used Smith & Wesson 65-5 3" .357mag at the end of July. My first S&W in over 30 years. I really like this gun. Bought some nice grips for it.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Stephen A. Camp said:


> Hello. It's been a little over a week, but I did buy a new pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stephen,

I love the clean lines and dark trigger on that STI. You have quite an eye for a bueatiful gun....congrats!!

Tex


----------



## popo22 (May 8, 2006)

*Pictures*

Shipwreck, ...if I could find the wife's dig-camera (and wasn't so technically challenged, LOL) I'd post a pic., but it looks pretty much like the "little brother" to Stephen's STI, minus the ambi-safety. Nice shooter.
Good Luck


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

"I own the 686PP (Power Ported) that I keep in my nightstand. I load it with 38+P ammo for a little less noise (I think) if I ever had to use it in a inclosed room. Other wise you might want to keep some ear protection close by so you can hear the sirens. 
I'm not sure if the 686P (P=Ported or Plus?) is a ported gun or not but if it is and you had to shoot it in a dark room make the 1st shot count since you will be blinded by the blast through the port.
I love my 686 but I am thinking of changing it's HD roll from night stand to office HD roll. I'll replace it with my S & W, M & P 40 or my 9mm Sigma."

Hey TxPhantom,

You make a very good point there. Maybe I should think about making my 686P my "truck gun" and my .45 Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail my night stand gun. The only thing that concerns about that is waking up from a dead sleep, fumbling around in the dark and on the night stand for a gun that's cocked and locked, and accidentally firing off a round. What do you or others think about that as a possible scenario? Is it pretty unlikely?

Tom


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*No perfect solution....*

Hey Bam-Bam: 
I don't think there is a perfect solution for having a home protection gun that there is not a element of risk involved. If you are too careful the bad guy might get you 1st and if you are less careful you might get yourself 1st. I love a very light trigger when shooting on the gun range but for a every day carry gun or even a H.P. gun I like a trigger that only pulls when I intend for it to pull. I usually keep my SW9VE Sigma as a night stand gun because of the harder trigger pull. I also use it as a car gun a lot. Very dependable pistol.
I just bought a S & W MP40 that, believe or not, I haven't even been able to shoot yet due to a complicated schedule lately. :smt022 The trigger is much lighter on the MP so I'll have to wait untill I can fire it to get a feel of what role it will play in self defense.
I have a very dim night light in my bedroom that illuminates just enough that I can see well enough to pick up my gun by the right end. I usually wake up fairly alert so that should not be too much of a problem. But, everyone is different and should adjust accordingly.
While at the gun range, slip your ear protection off when the Range Grinch isn't looking and fire that 45 to see if you could handle the discharge noise in a closed room. Most guns are pretty noisy anyway. Some are just noisier than others. 
Whatever gun you use is better than depending on 911 to protect you. I would rather be temporarily deaf & blind than permanently dead! :smt068


----------

